# Weird Situation



## blooe06 (Mar 2, 2007)

I came home last night and looked into my parent's tank of convict cichlid. There was a nest of fry.As expected, the male have chased all the other fish away from the nest onto the other side of the tank. But there is one other male that is smaller than the dad that the dad doesn't care about. The mom and babies don't seem to care that he's there. Any clue whats happening, is this Fish Reproduction 101 for the younger male?


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

wow that is wierd idk mabey he dosent feel hes a threat


----------



## blooe06 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Pink Convict Acting Odd*

sorry......posted here on accident


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Is the younger male (or smaller male) helping to defend as well? It is really curious on its own, and even more so if hes defending as well!


----------

